# Fixing sun spots?



## LezliLoo (Apr 7, 2011)

this was my first time shooting senior portraits. I love the way this turned out, but I can't get the sun spot out without it being obvious. 

Help?!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 7, 2011)

Not sure everyone can see your pics if they are linked from facebook.

All I get is a red x.


----------



## LezliLoo (Apr 7, 2011)

did it work this time? i went to flickr instead


----------



## LezliLoo (Apr 7, 2011)

paige 156 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bennielou (Apr 7, 2011)

The patch tool should take it right out.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 7, 2011)

Patch.  Clone.  Heal.  Select & Color Balance.


----------



## KmH (Apr 7, 2011)

The photo really needed fill lighting. The backlit subject is seriously underexposed.

What image editing tools do you have? GIMP? Ps Elements? Ps CS5?


----------



## LezliLoo (Apr 7, 2011)

i have adobe photoshop elements. 

i've been using clone (figured it out just messing around) but it looks really obvious here.. I'm going to try the heal thing? and see how it goes.


----------

